# Tough Week



## Lindy (Feb 6, 2009)

I know I've been a little bit sensitive to comments this week and I want to apologize if I have managed to hurt any feelings.  I had an 18 year old poodle who has been in controlled congestive heart failure for the past couple of years; the last few weeks he started having more bad days than good and this week I had to struggle with the decision to let him go, today was that day.  So I'm not making any excuses, but if I've not been fully myself I wanted everyone to know why.  This was the dog that turned me into a total dog person, before I had been a cat person and although I still love my cats I understand and appreciate what being a dog person is all about and why.

Okay enough sob story crap - I just needed people to understand why I may have been a little "off" this week.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Greenman (Feb 6, 2009)

*HUGS*

Sorry to hear that I have been there and it is a very rough time

Roy


----------



## Deda (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, losing a friend is always hard.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pug Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Lindy...  I have two Pugs, one is a rescue and we think he is around 10, but it was a rough 8 years for him before I got him.  I dread the day I have to make that decision.  They are our family, just furry with 4 legs.  Pug Hugs to you and I hope it gets easier as you are able to remember all the good days, and how he made you laugh, and just how and why he turned you into a "dog person".


----------



## 7053joanne (Feb 6, 2009)

Lindy.....My heart is breaking for you.  hugs to you!


----------



## surf girl (Feb 6, 2009)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:   (((hugs)))


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry Lindy. 

HUGS...


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## Lindy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone.......


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 7, 2009)

Lindy, I am so sorry for your loss. I am a poodle lover and lost mine many years ago to the same thing. I had to make the same decision you had to. It was so tough. I wish you the best.


----------



## digit (Feb 7, 2009)

It's always difficult when we have to say goodbye to our dear friends. Only time can help, but I hope the time is gentle for you.  



Digit


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 7, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> It's always difficult when we have to say goodbye to our dear friends. Only time can help, but I hope the time is gentle for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Digit



Well said Digit.


----------



## kwahlne (Feb 7, 2009)

Lindy, I know exactly what your going through.  I lost my sweet Boxer only a few years ago.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 7, 2009)

Lindy you poor poor thing. I know what you are going through. You don't have to make excuses to anyone. I hadn't even noticed that you were a bit snappy, it's hard over the compter!! Maybe you are being overly critical of yourself?
You are going through a major devastating event in your life. Take comfort in the thought that he is no longer in pain and is in doggy heaven with all the friends and everything he could ever need. He is in a better place, and it is the kindest decision that you could have made for him. Letting him live in pain would be cruel. His spirit will always be with you, and I am sure there will be times when you can sense him around you.
Take care, take each day as it comes in baby steps, and you will get there.
You are lucky that you have a wonderful hobby, and a new business, that you can throw your heart and soul into.
Hugs to you!!
Chrissy :wink:


----------



## Jody (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww Lindy.  My heart is aching for you.  It is such a tough decision.  I went throught that not too long ago with my dear, dear old Golden Retriever.  I still miss her so much every day and just this last weekend finally got rid of some of her stuff like old medications that I looked at every day and couldn't bear to part with.

The vet was so good to me and I was a mess when I brought her in.  She had a severe stoke and could not even stand up let alone walk.  We sat on the floor together holding her sweet face and the vet said she would sit with me for hours if I wanted until I was ready.  I of course did not make her do that.  The wonderful vet cried as much as I did.  I understand what you are going through.  It is all for the best though.

I do have an evil cat that makes me laugh every day.  When people visit they try and pet her and I tell them she will let you touch her for a moment and then she will decide YOU MUST DIE!!!!  Scares everyone half to death but she has never really hurt anyone.


----------



## starduster (Feb 8, 2009)

*It's a sad time*

Hey Lindy you have been your usual charming self.
My heart breaks for you.
A pet of anykind gets into your heart .When they go that space is a great big gaping hole for a while.
The bereavement is no different to loosing a human.
I too hope the pain eases as soon as possible.
I got my little Jellybean pedigree/ mongrel maltese pomeranian after loosing a shelti colie I loved so much.I simply couldn't look at another shelti with out breaking up. 
I just sent a nephew a magazine on horses that had a few pages dedicated to the greiving proccess of loosing a horse.
So it's real and you are one wonderfull lady coping so well through it all.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 8, 2009)

You are all incredibly wonderful.  His partner, a black long haired doxie, passed in Oct 2007, Muffin, they were with me through some pretty interesting times  and it really feels like a chapter of life has closed.....Every day is easier, I know I made the right decision - I probably kept him a month longer than was kind.

I'm grateful for my soap passion/business and I am very grateful to have people like you to share with.

Hugs
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this Lindy. *hugs* I'm a huge dog lover too and am dreading have to make that decision soon for my 14 year old cocker spaniel.

Hang in there!


----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Lindy, you are a very caring and kind person and have been an inspiration to everyone here on the forum and, no doubt, in your personal circle as well.  If you have been feeling snappy I am sure no one here noticed it, you just seemed preoccupied a little to me....and your new business venture has been enough to do that I am sure.

It is a blessing to know that your wonderful doggy friend is no longer suffering and is at peace - there really is such a place as doggie heaven - and will live on in your heart (where he alway has).

Love and hugs my friend,

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Ashley my heart breaks for you....I have a 13 year old cocker (rescue) and I can't even bear to think of that right now....Spike (my poodle) was diagnosed 2 years ago with congestive heart failure but the neds they have to treat it now are truly miraculous.  It's nice to see that science is as concerned about our beloved pets as we are....


----------



## mamaT (Feb 17, 2009)

I know what you are going thru, our pets become such a part of our lives and our family.  I wish we lived closer, I have some of the sweetest little dachshund babies now and they are ready for new homes and I know that a new pet is not able to replace the one you lost but they sure can take the edge off.  As with all things, time will make things better.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 20, 2009)

Mama T - thank you - my baby that I lost 18 months ago was a 14 yo long haired doxie - she was my personal angel.....


----------



## Rosey (Feb 20, 2009)

oh Lindy, I am so sorry. I can't imagine. I have not yet gone through that but I was faced with making that decision for Isis but thankfully she stabilized and she's fine now. It's heart breaking but I can't imagine saying good bye to your baby.

*HUG*


----------

